

ProxyHam project & talk at DEF CON canceled under questionable circumstances - rendx
http://www.csoonline.com/article/2947377/network-security/privacy-talk-at-def-con-canceled-under-questionable-circumstances.html

======
snowwrestler
If this doesn't violate FCC licensing in the 900MHz band, what law could this
violate? I would like to believe that the federal government still needs a
power rooted in law to kill new products or technologies.

